# what goes good with rice crackers? hummous?



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm on the anti candida diet, so my snacking choices are quite limited.. if you have recipes or ideas for what tastes good on rice crackers (which we looove plain, but would like some extra nutrients to go with), i'd love to hear! and are they good with hummous? (getting tired of making buckwheat tortillas..)

tia!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Educate me...why would rice crackers be better than other kinds of crackers for anti-candida? Aren't they very high in refined carbs?

But I would still think if they're good crackers they'd be good with hummus, peanut butter, etc. Also think about other bean dips - white bean dip, black bean dip, etc. - vary the flavorings.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

hi jane









well, i don't know that i can educate you. in fact, the opposite is probably true. i bought these thinking they were like compact rice cakes, except i just realized that they are not brown rice crackers, so they probably aren't good for me after all. man, i need to sleep more. other than that, there are no contraindicated ingredients (that i know of).


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

spinich dip is really good with rice crackers, dont know if that goes with the anti-yeasty diet though


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

There are rice crackers made with brown rice flour, which would be a better choice, but don't over-do it. As far as your original question goes, yes, hummus is good with rice crackers, and so is guacamole.

But you know veggies (sliced bell peppers, sliced cucumbers, carrot sticks) are very good with dips -- hummus, guac., sour cream dips, and are much lower carb. Just a thought. Another good yeast diet snack is boiled eggs. You can even make them into deviled eggs to make them more interesting. I know you didn't ask for ideas. Sorry if I've overstepped.

Christie


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I like hummus on rice crackers (I'm celiac, so can't have wheat ever). I spiff up the hummus by grinding a carrot in with it or some other tasty, nutritious vegetable for variety.

Also, you can make a lentil spread by pureeing some ginger and scallions with the lentils and spicing it as you like.

They're also good with soup like dal- a nice spicy lentil soup with tumeric, tomato, onion, cumin, coriander.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

oh! i shouldn't have read this thread now.. i am so hungry! and don't have any of the ingredients for this stuff..

guacamole. great idea. mmm.. and yeah, we do hard boiled eggs here daily.. (with 'real salt'- natural mineral rock salt. yum.)

monnie, i usually throw in some spinach when i make hummous. that's the only way my son will eat veggies, is if they've been food-processed and are indistinguishable! we can't do carrots either, but that's a good idea.

mom to l&a, what is that spinach dip made with? we are not doing dairy at this point, and i'm assuming it's yogurt or sour cream? sounds good tho..


----------

